# Kittens befriend GSD...too stinkin' cute!



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Ah, too cute! Reminds me of my girl Bunny. She would groom our foster cat between her legs like that.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

My kids love that show... its actually called Too Cute! lol. They had some GSD puppies on there not to long ago. Its really adorable.


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Very cute!


----------

